# is it ok for pepsi max on keto?



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

can you drink pepsi max on keto ?

if so how much at the most? so i dont over do it

is it ok to have a swig after every meal and training?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

tricky one this some say yes some say no. personally i dont but others have still achieved results,


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but pepsi max is the abolute GOD of all sugar-free drinks


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i love the stuff


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah it's fine.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> yeah i love the stuff


Especially when my parents usually pick up the like 20p tesco's basics diet coke hhahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you got a bg meter..It's the only real way of knowing....

I prefer coke zero....didn't kick me outta ketosis


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol

i get the 2 bottles of pepsi max for £1.79 from farmfoods


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Have you got a bg meter..It's the only real way of knowing....
> 
> I prefer coke zero....didn't kick me outta ketosis


no mate not yet, will have to get one,

is it just a blood sugar testing machine that diabetics use?


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

Im no keto expert, however from other peoples views, if you've been in ketosis for a while then for most people it should be fine, although some people are very sensitive and can be knocked out, but if you have only just started keto, i think there could be a higher chance of getting knocked out of keto. One glass a day should be absolutely fine though.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i just started


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ashie1986 said:


> no mate not yet, will have to get one,
> 
> is it just a blood sugar testing machine that diabetics use?


yeah it is...pick one up off ebay for around a tenner...the strips are usually quite expensive though.

You only really need it to begin with and test for all the foods you have....

If the pepsi max doesn't spike you, then you could in theory drink it all day long


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok mate nice one

so when using the machine what am i aiming for?

and this is tested after every meal (45mins - hour after?)

also do i test when i wake up too?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you are above 5.6 mmol/L then you cannot be in ketosis.

However, just because you are below 5.6, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in keto.

I like to use the test strips as well for confirmation that I am in ketosis, but they are not 100% reliable, aas they only measure unused ketones.

Test 15 mins and 30 mins after each meal..After a while, you will know what you can have and can't have.

Yes, test in morning. My bg levels are always high in the morning, no matter what I have as my last meal the night before. It;s the body regulating itself.

This doesn't happen to everyone


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice 1


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

if someones not in ketosis but close they would still burn fat but not as good?

and on the carbup day , do you just swap fat with carbs ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I lose just as much on a low carb (50g per day) as a full on keto diet.

As long as you are in calorie deficit, you will lose fat whatever


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks bud 

reps for the help


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Tass where did u get the keto sticks from?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For the carb up, follow the 24 hour carb up in this book

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

pi55 sticks


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks bud


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you lot tryed new cherry pepsi max it quite good. Better then diet cherry coke by far


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ive never tried it mate


----------



## lee bills (Aug 26, 2011)

A few years back Coca Cola got caught selling tap water, Del Boy style as mineral water

I love Pepsi Max it's great on a Diet but think one day the news headlines will say

*(Pepsi have been caught Pepsi MAX is 98% suger 1%water 1%brown stuff )* lets hope not


----------

